# looking for this artist



## kimkale (Sep 21, 2013)

I cant for the life of me find out who made this. sorry had to post it this way, but google image doesn't seem to help. can anyone identify it? thx

https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...L4hUfMW9bcs2to9cp4yFSg&hl=en&bih=916&biw=1920


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2013)

Post it as an image to the thread, I'm not touching that link.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 21, 2013)

Note to self:  I am NEVER typing "1280x720" as a search query into dA again.  The results were . . . disturbing.


----------



## kimkale (Sep 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> Post it as an image to the thread, I'm not touching that link.



I sorry but I can't seem to do it. keeps saying invalid file, the only way I can show is using Google image search. I try taking a snapshot on my desktop showing the picture, still said invalid. can anyone help?


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

Unclick the box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally"


----------



## kimkale (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## kimkale (Sep 23, 2013)

well that didn't work either


----------



## kimkale (Sep 23, 2013)

GOT IT! basically what I did is I right click on properties and looked at the date I saved it. luckily i didnt delete my history.

this what I was looking for
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5529176/


----------

